# Human exercise balls VS. balls for horses



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

WalMart has large enough balls for under $5. Just don't leave it out in the weather and it will last a long time.


----------



## SheaFoster99 (Oct 23, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> WalMart has large enough balls for under $5. Just don't leave it out in the weather and it will last a long time.



Thanks! Sounds good to me. I wouldn't give it to them all the time just something to get when its nice out or something.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If they're popping jolly balls in a month a human exercise ball will NOT last. At all.

That said, it's probably cheaper to buy several $5 human ones then one horse one (which will also probably not last that long).

My horses won't touch the jolly ball, I buy them for my GSD XD He kept on taking the horses and he surely appreciates it more!


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

The yoga balls are not made of a material as strong as horse toys. I wouldn't bother unless you want to buy them in bulk =P


----------



## SheaFoster99 (Oct 23, 2014)

That's another thing I was wondered about is that if they will pop them. Do you know any specific brand/type that would be good for them? They like playing with these balls and thought it would be nice to get them another one.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I occasionally buy a large ball from Walmart for Howard -it lasts about an hour if I am lucky - he loves them though so I keep getting them, one day I'll buy a large horse ball...


----------



## SheaFoster99 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ace80908 said:


> I occasionally buy a large ball from Walmart for Howard -it lasts about an hour if I am lucky - he loves them though so I keep getting them, one day I'll buy a large horse ball...


Well that always works. And when it pops it can help desensitize. I might go ahead and get a few balls from walmart and let them play with it till it pops. Thank you


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Who needs a horse ball inflated with air to have fun? LOL


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

LOL I like your thinking!

I'm sure they will pop but for $5? Again I don't feel like a horse ball is necessarily invincible... well maybe


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I buy the human ones from Walmart. My horse has popped Jolly Balls before and definitely pops the Walmart ones, but I figure, he's going to keep on popping them and I'm going to keep on replacing them, so it's better to replace them cheaply. The name brand Jolly Ball lasts longer, but not longer than the 6-8 or so Walmart balls that I could buy for the same price.


----------

